# Chamber or Orchestral?



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Sometimes when trying out an unfamiliar composer, I'm not sure whether to pick up a recording of his/her chamber or orchestral music.

For example, I was thinking of trying some music by Roussel. Judging by samples alone, the chamber works sound easily enjoyable, but maybe the symphonies have more weight? 

I'd appreciate opinions on this composer, then pick another composer who isn't a household name and make a recommendation. Thanks!

PS I suppose we could include other composers who are famous for one genre and neglected for the other.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

For Roussel I would almost definitely go with his ballets.

Le festin d'Araignee or Bacchus et Ariadne


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I rate Roussel at B- for both chamber and orchestral music - equally enjoyable. The symphonies may benefit from an 'attitude adjustment', but that applies to the big works by all of The Six.

I don't know if *Novak* composed any big works. I do know that his piano sonata Op. 24 is considerably different from his string quartet. Different enough to make a qualitative opinion pretty meaningless; you ought to hear both works, and roll your own opinion based on something more subjective.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

IMO, Brahm's chamber is much more important than his symphonic works. Same with Sergei Taneyev.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Odnoposoff said:


> IMO, Brahm's chamber is much more important than his symphonic works. Same with Sergei Taneyev.


You could certainly hold the opinion that his chamber music is nicer, more magnificent, more splendid in a hundred thousand ways, but to call it more _important_ when his 4th Symphony and Deutsches Requiem are considered his most titanic works seems a little strange!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, I'm a little strange, since I seldom listen to symphonics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

I would not say one is better than the other but I also prefer his Chamber works but then Chamber Music is my preference.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't think you have to start anywhere. Depends on your preference. For me, I started with anything I could lay my hands on, back in the days. Of course there's more stuff available now than decades ago. I'd start with a broad variety of things and whittle down to what you like more.

In some cases, eg. c20th, I find chamber - eg. string quartets - to be less complex than orchestral. Obvious reason, less instruments. Less "voices." So I started with some composer's chamber music first, then got other things. Their chamber still tends to be my favourite. Eg. Elliott Carter & also Michael Tippett. But then again I've come to like chamber more than anything else, basically...


----------

